# Food safe granite sealer?



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

If it says don't use on food prep surfaces, then don't use it. It's probably a topical sealer designed for floors. What you need is a food safe penetrating sealer. The only brand name that comes to mind right now is Granite Gold, but there are others available. You might want to do a Google search for "granite countertop sealers", should be plenty of good reading.

Are you sure they haven't already been sealed? Usually, a good installer will seal the granite the first time and leave some info on future care.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you. 

No these tops havn't been sealed. MY dad asked him about sealing the tops and his response was ...."Yea.....you could do that if you want to".

Then he went to Lowes and asked for sealer to seal his new kitchen counters, and the guy said here, use this...

He got it home, and it says not for food prep areas.

So, that led me to trying to search the web for info to help him. I found several highly recommended sealers in other threads, but nothing said whether it was or wasn't for food prep areas.


Thanks again


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

Dry Treat; good stuff. Expensive, but it penetrates very quick, and seals very well.


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a follow-up, I found Stonetech Natural Stone Countertop Sealer at a tile store here. It was 30 bucks for a 24oz spray bottle and Iw ent with that per a recommendation on another thread.

It seems to have worked fine and was ok for counters and from the other thread, was highly recommended.


----------



## Tommyrocks311 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bringing back a old thread ....... I've often been a bit concerned about the food prep and the chemical in the bottle thing as well. I was refreshed to see that this granite sealer company was also concerned about chemicals, kids, etc. Granite Sealer


----------

